# Doctor Removes 2.5 Inch Nail From Man's Head With Claw Hammer



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Ouch! Nailgun hose got tangled and fired on its own.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,365655,00.html


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW what a story.

Thanks for the link, I will be more careful as I work with these thins from now on.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

It is interesting how we view nail guns vs guns (firearms type). I think we are not as careful with nail guns for whatever reason.

I shudder to think what if the nail were longer or entered from a different direction into the brain. This man is fortunate to be able to survive this event.

I guess next time I use my nailer, I will be sure the air hose is not tangled before attaching it to the gun, to disconnect the gun if I am not going to use it for a while, and finally treat the nail gun like I would a firearm.

Dalec


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Dalec's advice is right on - treat your nail gun like a firearem. Treat it with a lot of respect and pointed "down range."


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

How can we as a people redefine dumb so many times a year. Lets leave stupid to the president… They dont call these tools "nail applicators" The call them GUNS.

They should be treated as such.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

My uncle drove a nail through his hand a few months back…. Spent the night in a hospital due to it…


----------



## Dominic (Oct 22, 2007)

OOOH that going to leave a mark. Walk it off. You'll be OK. I gave a demo at home depot and you should see how the lawyer instruction were written up.

Be careful out there….


----------

